# GolfTec



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

The Golfsmith located near me has a GolfTec located inside it which gives golf lessons, for those who aren't familiar with it. I know of a guy whom I work with who took lessons there and said it improved his game quite a bit. 

Therefore, I called GolfTec to see what they offered and pricing. I am going on Saturday to get a free half hour demo in order for them to show me what's involved. They hook you up to some machine and they monitor your swing and whatever else is involved. 

So my question is, has anyone here taken lessons from GolfTec and what is your impression of it? Did it help?


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone? No one?


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Should I post this somewhere else, like the "Golf Tips" forum? I am interested in, for those who have done it, what people thought of their GolfTec experience.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

No I think you can post it here maybe no one here has tried it.


----------

